# which OWB Sig P220 Elite carry holster



## capnbo (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello, I have a new P220 Elite carry on the way. Looking for a good quality OWB concealed holster. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Also which ammo loads/manufacturer do you use for target and for personal defense. Thanks.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

DeSantis, Galco, Blackhawk are some factory ones and then there are customs, try Optics Planet as they have a chart for each weapon and availability......


----------



## capnbo (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Bought the Galco concealed for the sig carry from optics planet.


----------

